# Best Hoyt bow for 3/D in 2010



## Takeum (Jul 22, 2005)

Hey guys... I just was given the option to shoot a Hoyt this up and coming season and was wondering what Your opinion is about which bow to shoot in 2010... I have been considering either the Alpha Burner. Maxis 35 or maybe even a new Matrix. or even a Contender Elite... What do ya'll think? Which bow will get her Done with the least effort? Comeon Hoyt shooters... Give me your opinions...


----------



## Kale (Jul 29, 2007)

vantage elite with spirals


----------



## Bowtech n ROSS (Aug 30, 2007)

Contender elite with spirals.


----------



## sneak1413 (Aug 15, 2007)

Either a contender elite or the carbon matrix. Something with a stiff stiff riser.


----------



## Takeum (Jul 22, 2005)

Why the spirals instead of the cam and a halfs?


----------



## Bowtech n ROSS (Aug 30, 2007)

i have found i like the spirals for the smooth draw, hard backwall,and speed. also with the low letoff they force you to make a strong shot.



Takeum said:


> Why the spirals instead of the cam and a halfs?


----------



## sneak1413 (Aug 15, 2007)

Takeum said:


> Why the spirals instead of the cam and a halfs?


Its a personaly thing. I liked the hard wall, the smooth draw, and the speed but i couldn't shoot spirals on my Vantage elite or my Alphaburner to save my butt. I shoot the cam and a half plus and the xtr cam way better.


----------



## MudRunner2005 (Oct 8, 2008)

I will be shooting an '07 Hoyt Ultra Elite with C2 cams. It is incredibly fast set on 61 # the other day with a 310 grain arrow, and a 27.5" draw it was chrono'ing 287 fps!!! So I backed it down to 60 # incase the ASA chrono is set "hot".

Those C2 cams are super smooth, solid drawing like a Spiral cam, but really quick! I like them.


----------



## hoytbowhunting (Sep 5, 2005)

vantage elite with spirals makes a great bow for everything...


----------



## Glock17 (Dec 23, 2004)

The contender and vantage with spirals are great, if you want flat out speed with good accuracy go with the Burner.

My Alpha Burner is giving me 320fps with a 320 gr arrow at 29" and 57 lbs. 

The key is tuning, Hoyts will outperform all expectations when carefully tuned.

I am looking forward to punching foam ASAP.


----------



## traviscain38 (Dec 6, 2007)

Find yu a Hoyt 38 Ultra.They are 38 in ata smooth drawing and smokin fast.They have the vector cams.Sweet bows I love mine.


----------



## BigBore56 (Mar 30, 2009)

Depends on the 3D tournament format:

ASA= any of the above bows, although you will need to shoot heavy arrows to stay under the speed limit.

IBO= AlphaBurner! Built to rule this class with unmatched speed and accuracy. I only shoot 1 pin for IBO hunter class on a bow like this.


----------



## kwruppi (Jul 8, 2007)

I think this depends also on the draw lenght.
With 30" you don´t have problem with the speed, but with 27.5" you will have.
I shoot a Vantage Elite with 27.5" and cam and 1/2 with ACE 430 round about 320gr. 
Through the chrono I reached only 280fps.

That is the reason why for small guy´s I would recommend a bow who has a IBO round about 320.:wink:


----------



## FS560 (May 22, 2002)

Takeum said:


> Hey guys... I just was given the option to shoot a Hoyt this up and coming season and was wondering what Your opinion is about which bow to shoot in 2010... I have been considering either the Alpha Burner. Maxis 35 or maybe even a new Matrix. or even a Contender Elite... What do ya'll think? Which bow will get her Done with the least effort? Comeon Hoyt shooters... Give me your opinions...


They are all good, but why do you think YOU can shoot them all equally well. The one for you is the one you shoot the best with or like the feel best. If you cannot try some of them, you have to know your own preferences in bow profiles and select the one that best fits your style.

Otherwise, it is the luck of the draw, because just because someone else likes a particular bow, does not mean that you will or that you will shoot it well.

You could spend about $7500 buying them all with extra limbs and cams for different configurations, and go from there.

....to an insane asylum.


----------



## smokin'dually (Feb 27, 2004)

do yourself a favor and shoot the new carbon matrix, this thing is rediculous! i was thinkin a contender for shooter bow until i shot this thing,not only cool looking,it has super smooth draw, and even though much lighter holds like a rock. everyone looks at price as being outrageous but really its only a couple hundred more than contender. i liked how this bow shoots so well i picked it over a bow i could have got a shooter price for much cheaper. i have been shooting the ultraelites with spirals the last few years and still have one but i got a feelin its gonna be collecting some dust..


----------



## stats75 (Dec 11, 2005)

alphaburner is already on the way....


----------



## rickeybain (Jun 22, 2009)

*Hoyte Vantage Elite*

I shoot the Hoyte Vantage Elite and am very pleased with every aspect of it.


----------



## HotShot88 (Jul 19, 2005)

The Conteder, Vantages, or Matrix would all be a good fit. I do prefer the sprials over any other cams for serious target and 3d archery because you have to make a good shot with them. They force you to stay on the wall at full draw and do not allow you to creep. They are also exceptionally fast. My Contender elite xt2000 limbs 28.5" sprials @64lbs will throw a 338 grain arrow at 298 fps...that was before the bow was put into proper specs from the factory.

For ASA, I will have to slow the bow down, but that will allow me to shoot a heavier arrow...which will carry better down range, and have less wind drift.

Really though its a personal preference...They Hoyt target bows are really THAT much better than anything I have ever shot. I'm a firm believer that archery is 98% mental, but since shooting hoyt target bows, its made a huge difference in the other 2%. The Matrix is an awesome shooting bow as well, but the for the money you'll drop on one, I think you would be better off getting an elite series!


----------



## nochunter (Aug 27, 2009)

I'll be using the 07 38ultra w/vector cam. Sweet shooting bow and i just can't justify getting rid of it. Love this vector cam.Fast smooth ,just a great bow to shoot.


----------



## fighterkitekook (Dec 31, 2010)

BigBore 56,
I noticed you have AlphaBurner 60/30...and use the GT Ultralight 22's
I guess I do not understand the GT selection chart...your setup shows 4 and the 22's are 5.
Is there a little play in the chart? and what kind of effect does it have when you bump up a group?

My AB is 60/28....I am a 3...I would have to bump way up to use the 22's
looks like I have to use the .400's
I am not sure what happens if I were to use the 300"s instead.
any ideas?


----------



## T Miller73 (Jul 22, 2008)

ALPHA ELITE mine just came in today !


----------



## SteveID (May 6, 2008)

fighterkitekook said:


> BigBore 56,
> I noticed you have AlphaBurner 60/30...and use the GT Ultralight 22's
> I guess I do not understand the GT selection chart...your setup shows 4 and the 22's are 5.
> Is there a little play in the chart? and what kind of effect does it have when you bump up a group?
> ...


Forget the chart. You can make a stiff carbon shoot out of anything. I'm running Pro 22's with 80 grain points out of my 59 lb Ultra Elite @31.5 in draw. I am using XXX's with a .150 spine out of my Contender Elite at 55# for indoors, and I would be confident shooting them for 3d if I had to.

22's would be an awesome arrow out of your bow.


----------



## RUDEONE (Jan 4, 2011)

Alpha elite i just bought one too . Please tell us what you think of it


----------



## 737flyer (Dec 8, 2009)

While I am newby to the competitive game of archery (except hunting), I love that I hang in there and routinely beat the other shooters in my league who have been doing it for years and years. I do it with my Carbon Matrix. Last week, another 300. If I shoot a 299, I am angry. The bow holds so well, light weight and balanced to the point I can put weight where I want it, and not where I need it. Since it is absolutely dead in the hand, it holds on target so well I can't imagine using another bow.

As far as an Alpha Burner, I know a lot of guys love the Spirals, at first I hated them, but now I actually like them. What I don't like about the Burner for a target bow is the weight & the brace height.

The Maxxis 35 is a great target bow. I think that Dave Cousins himself has proven that to be the case (remember Vegas?), but, a totally new Carbon Matrix Plus is just IMPOSSIBLE to beat all else being equal. 

Like I said, I am new at this game, but when I go to my league shoot, I am first or second every time. I have no archery coach, no lessons, no books, just a desire to shoot well and shoot good equipment. I turn in great scores, and I plan to only get better. Most of all of that is my equipment.


----------

